# 92920 vs 92928



## jenp2005 (Jun 28, 2013)

Can I get some help with 92920 and 92928?  What is the difference and can they be billed together.
Thanks,


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 28, 2013)

92920 is for balloon. 

92928 is for a stent. 

Yes. For example, Stent of the LC = 92928

PTCA (balloon) of the RC - 92920


----------

